
California’s population growth is the slowest in recorded history - petethomas
https://www.latimes.com/local/lanow/la-me-ln-population-growth-20190501-story.html
======
jseliger
I wonder why:
[https://www.bloomberg.com/view/articles/2018-03-14/californi...](https://www.bloomberg.com/view/articles/2018-03-14/california-
affordable-housing-is-no-mystery-just-build-more) ?

